# Some kind of niouze



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2005)

Enfin je trouve le temps et la force de me hisser jusque chez moi et ainsi je vous redonnes des nouvelles.

Je pense que vous me croirez si je vous dit que vous me manquez, tous.

Merci a mon Laurent d'avoir fait suivre des nouvelles de ma santé. C'est tellement apaisant de sentir les copains à côté dans des moments pas évident à vivre.

Voici donc 2 semaines que cette putain de bagnole m'a fait voler.
Double salto en boucle piquée, réception successive sur la tête et le genou ; la fédération de gymnastique est en train d'étudier mon dossier pour me donner ma note.
La seule info dont on dispose pour l'instant c'est que j'ai eu une chance de malade.

Mon genou a juste été largement ouvert (62 agrafes après vérification de ma bien aimée soeur) sans rien toucher dedans, mon poignet est entorsé et un doigt de cassé.

Le bilan matériel est lui à l'opposée complète, mais a près tout, c'est pas l'important. Juste que ma chère petite moto est désormais une épave, mon casque est complètement mort, et nouvelle du jour, la voiture du chauffard est aussi morte : culasse fendue.
A tous mes amis a 2 roues, déconnez pas avec le matos, c'est mon casque qui me sauve sûrement la vie la dessus, je suis presque content d'y avoir foutu près de 500 euros dedans.

Tout se remet doucement, a mesure aussi que le moral remonte, de part vos messages, coups de téléphones, etc.

J'suis particulièrement ému de vous donner ces nouvelles, j'ai eu la peur de ma vie.

Je recommence a marcher un petit peu dans l'appart de mes parents, mais avec le bras gauche handicapé en plus de la jambe, c'est pas simple.
Lundi, l'infirmière me retire mes 62 agrafes dans le genou, ça sera une belle étape vers la guérison de franchie.
Puis le 11 Octobre je retourne voir le chirurgien pour une visite complète.

J'ai une petite crainte tout de même, mon ménisque est douloureux depuis 2-3j, espérons que ça ne soit qu'une douleur due au fait que je passe mon temps la jambe tendue.

Il y a peu de chances que je reprenne mon boulot rapidement, ma jambe ayant complètement fondue, je vais sûrement avoir une grosse rééducation a faire de ce côté.

Ce qui m'importe pour l'instant c'est surtout de retrouver une autonomie et pouvoir rentrer enfin vraiment chez moi, ce qui est loin d'être le cas aujourd'hui.

Quant au reste, les dossiers vont être long ça sera l'affaire de plusieurs mois mais, tant qu'il y a la santé, on va pas pleurnicher. En revanche, j'ai déja hâte de remonter sur une moto, c'est plutôt bon signe 

Je vous épargnes les photos de mon genou et de ma moto (enfin on peut plus appeler ca une moto maintenant...)

Bien sûr j'ai été déçu de ne pouvoir participer a l'AE et l'AES, mais ça n'est que partie remise.

Je vous embrasse tous énormément, merci de votre soutien, et j'espère pouvoir repasser très bientôt donner des nouvelles de moi même.

Gildas.


----------



## sofiping (1 Octobre 2005)

Je sais plus qui a dit un jour , LÈÈÈÈÈÈVE TOI ..... ET MÂRCHE .... 
C'est , vu ce que l'on se connait , ce que je te souhaite de pire .
Ajouté à ça un peu de poudre de parlonpimpon et une bonne dose de courage , et voila ... hue ... c'est reparti


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Merci de rien du tout  T'aurais fait au moins pareil pour moi.

Allez hop ! En selle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

.....donc, apres avoir fait une valse dans les  air , fait une course folle et  gratuite sur une voiture a girophare allumé , 
un vol plané sur un lit blanc avec vue sur des truc ronds qui ressemblent vachement a des ovni .....
ben , apres tout cela il ne t'on mis que des agraphes ?    

donc pas de vis pour devenir un homme bionicle qui vaut 1 miliard de dollars ?   


blagues a part, j'avais entendu que tu etait malade mais je ne savais pas que cela etait aussi serieux , ni du a un accident   

gros bizouzzz :love: nounours et reviens vite en forme parmi nous     :love:


----------



## Jose Culot (1 Octobre 2005)

Salut Bassman
 Tracasses toi pas.....la pire des choses qui puisse arriver, c'est de mourrir.....en dehors de ça tout va bien.
Je te souhaite un bon et prompt rétablissement


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2005)

Bassou, remet toi bien et revient nous en pleine forme pour banir qulques nioubs


----------



## gKatarn (1 Octobre 2005)

Ouelcaume baque , trollinet  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Il est vivant ! gloire à toi seigneur !  
Vache, une culasse fendue, c'est pas rien... Tu as eu une grosse moule sur ce coup...
Je ne sais pas que dire à part ces conneries....
Bref, gros bécots encore une fois  Merde, voilà que je chiale presque...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Oh putain, je suis une vraie madeleine... Ca m'était pas arrivé depuis toy story 2...


----------



## Franswa (1 Octobre 2005)

Remets toi bien 


PS : heureusement qu'un troll c'est solide :love:


----------



## dool (1 Octobre 2005)

"IL" est revenu !!! Brrrrrrr, ça fais froid dans le dos !

Prend soin de toi chouchou, on t'attend au tournant   

:love:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

J'étions pas au courant. Désolé pour ton souci (même si on y croit sincèrement, ça saoule à force de s'entendre dire qu'on "a eu de la chance" après un crash - y a des chances qui, heu, méritent d'être relativisées   ). Rebienvenue parmi les fous et très bon rétablissement à toi en tous cas.


----------



## Nephou (1 Octobre 2005)

Bon et prompt rétablissement


----------



## Bassman (1 Octobre 2005)

merci a tous, voici venu l'heure de la fin de ma "permission" de net, je reviendrais très bientôt je l'espère.

Bien a vous


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> même si on y croit sincèrement, ça saoule à force de s'entendre dire qu'on "a eu de la chance" après un crash - y a des chances qui, heu, méritent d'être relativisées



Il est dans le vrai, l'olmèque... Ce n'est jamais une chance de se mettre au tas.

J'ai eu également le loisir il y a 10 ans de me mettre en dehors du coup pendant 6 semaines, avec une atelle Zimmer sur la guibolle (que j'ai gardé en souvenir malgré son badigeon de bétadine) au lendemain d'une rencontre violente avec un automobiliste (c'était un peu ma faute, je ne vais pas me plaindre) et une autre fois, avec vol plané sur refus de priorité en première sortie après préparation (et CB900 out - l'embrayage n'a servi qu'un quart d'heure). 

Mais c'est de la chance de ne pas y être resté. Toutes relativisations* faites  

* passé 18h00, j'invente des mots


----------



## rezba (1 Octobre 2005)

Y'a de la chance que pour la canaille, n'empêche.
Profite des infirmières.
Et plein de bisous, mon Gildââ.
:love: :love: :love:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Il est dans le vrai, l'olmèque... Ce n'est jamais une chance de se mettre au tas.



J'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais eu une expériece de vol dos en LNA il y a 15 ans, sans Bétadine® ni atelle, merci la ceinture, et si ça m'a bien fait réfléchir à la brièveté de la vie tout ça, j'en avais eu un peu marre d'entendre répéter "t'as eu de la chance" alors que j'avais eu les super-boules après...   Mais bon mieux vaut être entier pour s'en plaindre c'est clair


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonne chance pour ton futur


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2005)

Content d'avoir de tes news.  Remets-toi bien. On ne t'oublie pas.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Octobre 2005)

Oui ! Pas d'oubli pour les ulis - si ça rime ! 
Comme bass et gildas, d'ailleurs  
En tout cas, je pense à toi plusieurs fois la journée, mon ami  :love:


----------



## Nexka (1 Octobre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Profite des infirmières.



Apperement, elles ne sont même pas mignonnes    Tssss tout se perd


----------



## macmarco (1 Octobre 2005)

Troll d'histoire, ça, je savais pas ! 

Remets-toi bien Gildas !


----------



## Nobody (1 Octobre 2005)

Vi. Quand je croise un motocycliste, je pense à toi. 

Un élève de cours en alternance a eu, il y a une semaine, une mésaventure moins grave en terme d'intégrité physique mais équivalente en terme de frôlage de mort: il a été percuté par l'arrière par une voiture qui roulait à 90 km/h et qui avait eu la vue cachée par le véhicule précédent. Cet automobiliste n'était nullement critiquable. La vitesse maximale autorisée à cet endroit était bien de 90 km/h et le motocycliste était arrêté le long de la ligne blanche pour tourner à gauche. C'est la faute à pas de chance. N'empêche que la vulnérabilité des motocyclistes éclate de manière effrayante dans ces cas-là. Il n'a rien eu, pas la moindre égratignure. Il pleurait seulement la perte de sa moto, coupée en deux... Ca fait frémir...

Allez, bon futur retour sur les routes. Et achète à nouveau un casque à 500 euros...


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2005)

Gildas, je t'attends au club d'équitation le La-Vraie-Croix après ta ré-éducation : je veux bien faire un horse avec toi lapinou trollesque ! 

bises

Rémi

(penses à prendre une bombe...  )

ps : perso, je ne regrette pas non plus d'avoir acheté un casque aussi cher que le tien et ne plus l'avoir... mais tu sais pourquoi que je ne remonterais plus, d'ailleurs elle t'embrasse et espère que tu nous feras le plaisir d'une soirée quand tu auras retrouvé toutes tes capacités... (dès que je passe aux Ulis chez la famille, je passe pour un coucou  )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2005)

*C'est l'heure des soins!!!! *   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

Patochman, le genoux il a dit Bassou le ge-noux ! :hein:  

 bon moi je fais dans le "classique" hein un p'tit peu de chocolat mon Bassou ? :love:

_ Désolée j'ai pas eu le temps de faire un paquet cadeau  :rose:_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> bon moi je fais dans le "classique" hein un p'tit peu de chocolat mon Bassou ? :love:



Rhôôôôô, pinaise!!!!  C'est la petite fille de Rodolphe Lindt?  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (1 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *C'est l'heure des soins!!!! *   :love:



C'est ou l'infirmerie du ferry-boat qui, heu, que, hum non rien  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est ou l'infirmerie du ferry-boat qui, heu, que, hum non rien  :mouais:



Oui, voilà... rien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhôôôôô, pinaise!!!!  C'est la petite fille de Rodolphe Lindt?  :love:



Euh plutôt l'arrière-arrière-arrière* petite fille  (je sais plus combien y'en à  )


----------



## Cillian (1 Octobre 2005)

N'ayez crainte ...

  ​


----------



## Spyro (2 Octobre 2005)

NOUNOURS !!!!  :love:  :love:  :love: 
Remets toi bien.  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## jahrom (2 Octobre 2005)

Désormais ce n'est plus ta moto qui est sur béquille....
Un prompt rétablissement à toi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2005)

Effectivement, en ce qui concerne les infirmières, pas de quoi se mettre sur _la béquille_ centrale !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2005)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> _ Désolée j'ai pas eu le temps de faire un paquet cadeau  :rose:_



Si il faut vraiment, je peux emballer  Ça me fait plaisir et si ça peut aider...


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

quel couillon ce bassou ! laure a eu une vision prémonitoire...

remet-toi pour me rappeler ces mots bleus :  gé vé té bannirre


:love:


----------



## macVamps (2 Octobre 2005)

Bisous pour nous aussi, sacré breton  :love:  :love:


----------



## La mouette (2 Octobre 2005)

Bon rétablissement


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Octobre 2005)

Bon courage bassman, tu sortiras grandit de cette épreuve.


----------



## Stargazer (2 Octobre 2005)

Remets-toi bien bassou !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

ta gueule


----------



## dool (2 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ta gueule


tu causes aux mouettes ???  :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (2 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> *C'est l'heure des soins!!!! *   :love:



Euh, les gants en latex de l'infirmière, c'est pour le TR du troll ?    :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, les gants en latex de l'infirmière, c'est pour le TR du troll ?    :rose:



C'est une douanière reconvertie dans l'humanitaire...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2005)




----------



## supermoquette (2 Octobre 2005)

fesse*90

*dool addicted


----------



## mado (3 Octobre 2005)

Café, thé, bière ?


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2005)

Mais euh oh fa fuffi là ! (chomp chomp)...c'est pas parceque je me suis inquiétée pour mon chouchou que je peux être son infirmière personnelle !!!  Arf mais je monterais bien pour enfiler les gants en latex ( à defaut d'avoir le 90  )


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Je recommence a marcher un petit peu dans l'appart de mes parents,
> 
> Il y a peu de chances que je reprenne mon boulot rapidement, ma jambe ayant complètement fondue, je vais sûrement avoir une grosse rééducation a faire de ce côté.




Vu que manifestement tu as le droit à l'appui, ce qui est plutôt une bonne chose, tu devrais rapidement retrouver la fonctionnalité de ta jambe.

Courage et patiente...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


C'est sa soeur ?


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Arf mais je monterais bien pour enfiler les gants en latex ( à defaut d'avoir le 90  )



 Attention à ne pas mettre le doigt dans la charte quand même !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est sa soeur ?




           :love:


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Attention à ne pas mettre le doigt dans la charte quand même !!!



:modo: :modo:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

Content de savoir que tu vas bien Bassou !

C'est vrai que tu es du genre miraculé pour le coup !

Bon rétablissement, bon casting d'infirmières !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Mais il n'est pas si mal que ça ce jeu de merde finalement    (où sont ces putains de CD... Ah merde. Accrochés au cerisier pour effrayer les oiseaux cet été. Bon. Où est-ce que j'ai foutu l'escabeau ???)


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mais il n'est pas si mal que ça ce jeu de merde finalement


Je savais que tu finirais par y trouver de bons côtés    :love:


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2005)

aller bassou !!! on est la pour te soutenir !!!!


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> C'est sa soeur ?




a bon, bassou joue a mohaa ?  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Octobre 2005)

*Je suis sur*
que c'est sa présence au Cercle qui lui a sauvé la vie.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Finalement, Le Cercle ne serait qu'ne sorte d'assurance ? 










:love:


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, Le Cercle ne serait qu'ne sorte d'assurance ?



Au cercle ils assurent que sur une partie du corps ! Et il la font tournoyer dans tous les sens aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2005)

(air lasso)


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

J'en ai une sur le cercle, les amis, le concept d'élargissement, etc. mais je pense que ce serait déplacé...


----------



## supermoquette (3 Octobre 2005)

Jalouse !


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Jalouse !


N'est-ce pas ?!  On en discute quand tu veux, je serais présent à l'ÆS Jura


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a bon, bassou joue a mohaa ?  :love:




Rhooo je sais ce que ça veut dire MOHAA!!!!!! :love: :love:

C'est Medal Of Honor ......  :mouais: ... Alier qqch   .... Oui bah je sais pas pour le AA...   
Mais j'y suis presque!!! :love: 


(Oui bah quoi   pour une fois que je comprend un de vos sigles!!!       )


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo je sais ce que ça veut dire MOHAA!!!!!! :love: :love:
> 
> C'est Medal Of Honor ......  :mouais: ... Alier qqch   .... Oui bah je sais pas pour le AA...
> Mais j'y suis presque!!! :love:




Oui, bah en fait, tu sais pas ce que ça veut dire...


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

je m'inscris vendredi au permis moto :rose: j'aurai une pensée émue pour toi ! 
on ne se connais pas vraiment, même pas du tout, à part sur les différents thread, mais je te souhaite un réel prompt rétablissement...
Pour le reste je laisse le soins à tes amis de te soutenir au quotidien, mais sache que j'ai une vraie émotion et pensée à ton égard


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo je sais ce que ça veut dire MOHAA!!!!!! :love: :love:
> 
> C'est Medal Of Honor ......  :mouais: ... Alier qqch   .... Oui bah je sais pas pour le AA...
> Mais j'y suis presque!!! :love:
> ...



MOH-AA : Medal of Honor - Allied Assault 

T'étais pas loin


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Ouais.. ben pendant que vous écrivez des conneries à parler de jeux qui parce qu'ils n'ont pas disparu auraient mieux fait de ne jamais sortir, vous pourriez avoir une pensée pour Bassou qui est en train de se faire enlever ses 62 agrafes :affraid:

:love: Gildou ! bon courage !!!!


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> vous pourriez avoir une pensée pour Bassou qui est en train de se faire enlever ses 62 agrafes :affraid:
> 
> :love: Gildou ! bon courage !!!!




C'est pas non plus la mort. Il va pouvoir se faire un beau collier avec ça...


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.. ben pendant que vous écrivez des conneries à parler de jeux qui parce qu'ils n'ont pas disparu auraient mieux fait de ne jamais sortir, vous pourriez avoir une pensée pour Bassou qui est en train de se faire enlever ses 62 agrafes :affraid:
> 
> :love: Gildou ! bon courage !!!!



Par une infirmière même pas belle en plus


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> ...vous pourriez avoir une pensée pour Bassou qui est en train de se faire enlever ses 62 agrafes :affraid:
> 
> :love: Gildou ! bon courage !!!!




Ouais allez Bassou, on est avec toi    :love: 


---
PS : Chaton, tu m'excuseras d'avoir ôté le début de ton post, il faisait preuve de parti pris   :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

MOHAA = Medal of Honor Allied Assault

Edit : Merde, m'a fait grillé !


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Déjà dit : tu penses à rafraichir la page avant de répondre la prochaine fois


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> MOHAA = Medal of Honor Allied Assault



Déjà dit non ?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

Faut l'excuser, c'est Taho!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Ouais allez Bassou, on est avec toi    :love:
> 
> 
> ---
> PS : Chaton, tu m'excuseras d'avoir ôté le début de ton post, il faisait preuve de parti pris   :love:


 Même pas vrai !


----------



## Stargazer (3 Octobre 2005)

Est-ce vraiment une excuse à ce niveau ..?


----------



## gKatarn (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Même pas vrai !


Qu'est-ce que je disais    :love:


----------



## Taho! (3 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Déjà dit : tu penses à rafraichir la page avant de répondre la prochaine fois


je poste du bureau et MacG est déjà assez lent comme ça


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Octobre 2005)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ...mais sache que j'ai une vraie émotion et pensée à ton égard



  :mouais:   la charte bordel     :rateau:


----------



## semac (3 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:   la charte bordel     :rateau:


mouuuaarff... pardon je le referai plus :rose: mais j'avais garder mon pantalon, je pensais que ça comptait pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

ben alors bassou comment tu te sens avec 62 agraphes en moins et 124 trous de trop  ?  :affraid:

prochaine etape la reeduc et tu sais quoi ????   

choisit bien TA kiné ...... 
si si tu verra , elle sera parfois sadique mais en recompense tu auras droit a des massages 
( profite pas trop quand meme hein !! )     





  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Medal Of Honor ......  :mouais: ... Alier qqch   .... Oui bah je sais pas pour le AA...



 ils ont tourné un épisode dans l'Allier ?


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2005)

avec Dassault qui leur a prété un avion ?


----------



## dool (3 Octobre 2005)

OOOuuuuuuuuuhhhhhmais les nezs rouges sont de sortie !!!!


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2005)

Ce sont mes hémorroïdes, tu me regardes à l'envers


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

C'était pas un char qu'il leur à filé, Dassault ?? Bizarre. Me semblait. En tout cas, ça sonne mieux...


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2005)

C'est ça, foutez vous de moi   
Moi qui fait tant d'effort pour essayer de communiquer dans votre langage


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Nous saluons l'effort !!!


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> avec Dassault ...



   PAS DE PO...


----------



## guytantakul (3 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Nous saluons l'effort !!!



Regardez l'effort niqué   

(je n'ai pas trouvé mieux )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Qui ? Où ?? Prends des photos chu trop loin !!!!!!! (celle-là, du premier coup  Je bonifie non ?)


----------



## Nexka (3 Octobre 2005)

Rhooo lalalalala   

Vivement que Bassou il revienne pour tous vous rapatrier à la cave!!!!!     :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Et ben dis donc.. merci pour l'accueil.


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2005)

moi je dis qu'une petite sauterie pour le rétablissement de gildas ça sera pas mal


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo lalalalala
> 
> Vivement que Bassou il revienne pour tous vous rapatrier à la cave!!!!!     :love:


 Encore un candidat au ban


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2005)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Encore un candidat au ban



une candidate monsieur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2005)

Me demandais aussi ce que tu pouvais bien venir faire ici !!


----------



## Grug2 (23 Novembre 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis qu'une petite sauterie pour le rétablissement de gildas ça sera pas mal


:afraid: Je refuse de meler nounours à ma vie sexuelle !


----------



## guytantakul (23 Novembre 2005)

Bah ! Quand on est à genoux face à face avec une fille au milieu, on peu jouer à chi-fu-mi (pierre-papier-ciseaux, 3 jeux gagnants, 2 points d'écart obligatoire) pour passer le temps* 

Un jeu qui ne demande qu'une main, l'autre étant là pour donner la cadence a la pauvre chérie qui a tendance à se désynchroniser si on n'y prend pas garde.


----------



## Bassman (23 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Je refuse de meler nounours à ma vie sexuelle !


Fais pas ta timide


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2005)

moi j'ai déjà promis d'ailleurs ! :love:


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

faut s'inscrire ? y'a une liste ici aussi ?


----------



## GlobalCut (23 Novembre 2005)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Je refuse de meler nounours à ma vie sexuelle !


Vous devriez donner des coud'bouies à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Grug2.


----------



## sofiping (24 Novembre 2005)

Je vois .... je vois , les guignols sont en place .... risque pas d'sombrer le Bassman


----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2005)

Nan, t'inquiète : la fine fleur des forums est là


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

oui, je me disais aussi que c'était bien fleuri comme balcons ici !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Novembre 2005)

c'est ici la touze ?


----------



## dool (24 Novembre 2005)

Hop hop hop !


----------



## sofiping (24 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oui, je me disais aussi que c'était bien fleuri comme balcons ici !


C'est pas un peu bientôt fini de me parler de balcon à chaque fois qu'on se croise  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

bah en même temps.... 95C... ça c'est du Balcon Marie-Christine !!


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2005)

Rhââ.. j'ai cru un instant que tu parlais de moi  Ben quoi, moi aussi j'ai des fleurs


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

des robes à fleurs qui te vont si bien, non ?


----------



## GlobalCut (24 Novembre 2005)

Fleur d'anis ?


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

mon premier coup de boule en forme de joli cul !


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2005)

Tu vas le copier encore cette fois ci ?


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

je peux pas le poster mais glisser-déposer sur le bureau oui ! 


Revolttttttttttttttttttttt !


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2005)




----------



## gKatarn (24 Novembre 2005)

C'est vraiment à toi Mado ?


----------



## mado (24 Novembre 2005)

Mortel la page neuve !


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2005)

non, mado a un mur rose...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Mortel la page neuve !





*Balles*
neuves.


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non, mado a un mur rose...








Hum, tu m'excuseras de préférer la p'tite culotte Revolt


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2005)

Tu piges pas gKat, un ch'tit serait forcement plus excité par un mur de brique, question d'origine sans doutes


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2005)

bah ouais... baf quouo ?!!  :love:

bises mon troll poilu !


----------



## Bassman (25 Novembre 2005)

ch'becot min r'my


----------



## benjamin (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

>



Ça me rappelle un charmant coup de boule


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle un charmant coup de boule


toi aussi ?


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

ben moi non, même pas.. 

Y'a une version pour fille ?


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2005)

ne soyons pas égoïstes, pour filles et garçons


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi ?



Y'a eu prix de gros, tellement gros que ça tient toute la place sur le tableau de bord.


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

>




T'as de ces culottes, maintenant !


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Y'a eu prix de gros, tellement gros que ça tient toute la place sur le tableau de bord.




t'as un 12" maintenant ?


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Novembre 2005)

:afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: :rateau:   ​


----------



## alèm (25 Novembre 2005)

ce pseudo me rappelle quelqu'un...


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Affreux, t'as raison. Le string, c'est quand même plus seyant.


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Affreux, t'as raison. Le string, c'est quand même plus seyant.







madre mia.........!!!    soccoro...  ... :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2005)

Ca tourne au musée des horreurs ici !  ...
Où sont les mêmes photos mais avec Bassou....car c'est quand même son fil ici !  Hein ! Oh ! Bassou ?! Fais pas ton timide !


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ca tourne au musée des horreurs ici !  ...
> Où sont les mêmes photos mais avec Bassou....car c'est quand même son fil ici !  Hein ! Oh ! Bassou ?! Fais pas ton timide !



C'est vrai, tu as raison.

Allez, une photo de Bassou.

http://www.oidossucios.com/comunidad/usuarios/bassman/foto3.jpg


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2005)

Ah dis donc, y'avait le trooper, aussi, ce jour-là. Veinard ! 

http://www.oidossucios.com/comunidad/usuarios/bassman/foto2.jpg


----------



## Bouche Dorée (25 Novembre 2005)

....  :rateau:        bande de jaloux...


----------



## mado (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> T'as de culottes, maintenant !


 
Ben ouais tu vois. Tout finit par changer. Même moi.


----------



## dool (25 Novembre 2005)

Et flûte ! Faut que j'aille chez l'occultiste...(euh l'occulogue...l'occu...L'opticien quoi !  ) , je suis daltonienne du genre ! :affraid: Y'a des lunettes pour voir des hommes au lieu des femmes ??? :rateau: 
Je voyais + Bassou like this :


----------



## gKatarn (25 Novembre 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ah dis donc, y'avait le trooper, aussi, ce jour-là. Veinard !
> 
> http://www.oidossucios.com/comunidad/usuarios/bassman/foto2.jpg



Le trooper toujours du succès avoir  :love:


----------



## Bassman (26 Novembre 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Et flûte ! Faut que j'aille chez l'occultiste...(euh l'occulogue...l'occu...L'opticien quoi !  ) , je suis daltonienne du genre ! :affraid: Y'a des lunettes pour voir des hommes au lieu des femmes ??? :rateau:
> Je voyais + Bassou like this :



Bengili de dos ?


----------

